# Exploding headlamp



## 100kilo (Nov 11, 2007)

Has anyone else experienced a headlamp exploding for no apparent reason?

Whilst staying onsite my offside headlamp cluster "exploded". I have seen this type of comment on some of the forums and wanted some back-up in my effort to convince Brownhills that the unit should be replaced under warranty - which they are resisting. Since the vehicle, a 2011 Hymer B544, had only done 7,000 miles and was 17 months old, it seems reasonable to expect a replacement to fitted at their expense instead of £1475 plus fitting cost that they expect.

Even if a new unit is fitted - when, if ever, will I relax and stop expecting a further headlamp unit to explode????

Any comments will be welcomed even the sarcastic ones but remember, my sense of humour  has been a little strained since this episode.

John


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*exploding headlamp, Italy Touring forum*

I remember an old-fashioned lightbulb exploding, in a gite in France in 1985 !

Helen


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There have been several threads on here about the same thing. Check the Hymer section and see if you can find them. You are far from alone, Alan.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Believe this is the thread you need.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I've read about this happening on 3 or 4 other ocassions on a Hymer,do a search through previous discussions on here in the Hymer section and i'm sure you'll find others.....i'd contact them and see how they got on,good luck with getting it sorted and keep us informed.....Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I hope your dealer is supportive now they no longer are agents for Hymer.
Alan


----------



## 100kilo (Nov 11, 2007)

100kilo said:


> Has anyone else experienced a headlamp exploding for no apparent reason?
> 
> Whilst staying onsite my offside headlamp cluster "exploded". I have seen this type of comment on some of the forums and wanted some back-up in my effort to convince Brownhills that the unit should be replaced under warranty - which they are resisting. Since the vehicle, a 2011 Hymer B544, had only done 7,000 miles and was 17 months old, it seems reasonable to expect a replacement to fitted at their expense instead of £1475 plus fitting cost that they expect.
> 
> ...


Now that I have experienced the expense of replacing one - in my case £1010, you may be relieved to hear that I have located a supplier of headlamp protectors. 
They cost £75 plus p+p and are available from the maker, Trevor Smith, who has now given me permission to pass his details on. He can be contacted via MOB 07712472250 or email at [email protected]
Have just fitted a pair (a really simple process) and now my 2011 B544 is protected against stone chips etc which is what Hymer claimed had smashed my lamp which strangely waited until I had been parked up for 30 hours before mysteriously exploding!!!!
Happy touring,
Janet and John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> Believe this is the thread you need.


and this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-126764-hymer-shattering-headlamps.html


----------



## Vancouver (Oct 19, 2012)

I have just fitted lamin X cost £54 and had enough to cover the fog lights as well!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry I know I am a bit late on this topic but I have just got a 694SL as I am in the uk at the moment where did you order the lamin x film from and is it easy to fit?
Thanks


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

hogan said:


> Sorry I know I am a bit late on this topic but I have just got a 694SL as I am in the uk at the moment where did you order the lamin x film from and is it easy to fit?
> Thanks


Here it is.

You might need a heat gun or get a commercial vehicle decaler to fit it as there is a two way bend. Cost us about £60 for the Lam and a £20 bung for the fitting.

Later opinion is that it might be the heat from the driving lights. A few of us have reduced the bulb wattage by fitting 10 watt or even less.

http://www.lamin-x.co.uk/

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-126764-days0-orderasc-40.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-110923-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Grath said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I know I am a bit late on this topic but I have just got a 694SL as I am in the uk at the moment where did you order the lamin x film from and is it easy to fit?
> ...


You don't need a heat gun to fit this film. It is thin and pliable, you just apply water to the headlight unit, apply the film and squeeze any air bubbles out. Mine has been in situ for about 28,000 miles and is still firmly attached to the lens. Excellent stuff.

Mike


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

javea said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > hogan said:
> ...


Hi Mike.
The guy who fitted ours is a professional decaler he does the decals for trailers such as John Lewis ,TK Max, M&S and all the others.
He could have done it without a heat gun, but he said it was easier and quicker. 
They are good though and really happy we got them.
Thanks


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Who is to say it was not a stone thrown up by a passing vehicle?

Its not easy to prove.

Guarantees don't cover brakes, clutches etc either!

Good luck

C.


----------



## standrive (May 30, 2012)

We bought a 2-year old motorhome from Brownhills in May 2012. The heater turned out not to work, and a cab blind was faulty, though they assured us it was not. They proved unable to find the heater fault and we had to get it repaired elsewhere at a cost of £1200, and are now in process of claiming under their guarantee. We are also trying to get them to replace the blind free of charge, as they are legally supposed to do. I hope they will do the decent thing, will certainly post on here if they don't!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> Who is to say it was not a stone thrown up by a passing vehicle?
> 
> Its not easy to prove.
> 
> ...


Hi Clive.
If you read the whole threads with direct knowledge contributions by a few people, it appears that some of the headlamps have blown about half of one hour after parking up, leading to some thoughts about the cooling down time.
I have also spoken to a Hymer importer and I was told there could have been a stress issue of the light fixings. But on a very few!
But as you say, it could also be a stone!
Myself, I have fitted the protection film and reduced the driving light bulb wattage from 21 watt to 10 watt and the light is a lot cooler. Every little may help!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

standrive said:


> We bought a 2-year old motorhome from Brownhills in May 2012. The heater turned out not to work, and a cab blind was faulty, though they assured us it was not. They proved unable to find the heater fault and we had to get it repaired elsewhere at a cost of £1200, and are now in process of claiming under their guarantee. We are also trying to get them to replace the blind free of charge, as they are legally supposed to do. I hope they will do the decent thing, will certainly post on here if they don't!


Thanks for the info standrive,I thought Brownhills were supposed to be turning things round. :roll:

ps this should be in company reports,this is about exploding Hymer headlamps, :wink:


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Grath said:


> CliveMott said:
> 
> 
> > Who is to say it was not a stone thrown up by a passing vehicle?
> ...


Good morning Grath,

I have also heard that the issue could be stress related, and more specifially to the central of the three bolts used to secure the headlight, so perhaps its worth those concerned releasing some of the tension here?

What I have read about Lamin X seems great, but I don't understand how this would stop the lens cracking unless its caused by impact damage, possibily accentuated by tension on the lens. If the damage is caused by another factory, i.e. solely tension or from bulb temperature then it would keep the lens in one piece much like how a windscreen remains so after an impact. Have there been any cases of the head lamps with films fitted failing?

With regards to the reduction in wattage, does this cause any issues with MOT's and any legal requirements such as the Road Traffic Act the lamp application has to meet?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > CliveMott said:
> ...


Hi Chris, thanks for your interest in this subject and thanks for the tip on the exact bolt  
Yes, the LaminX will only protect from stones and it is quite expensive for what it is, but does come with a good name. I only know of a very few who have fitted this and no reports of after damage.
Regarding lowering the driving light bulb wattage. I don't think an MOT would pick it up as it is still pretty bright, just does not get as hot. but if the heat is the cause, I would have expected the dipped beam to be even hotter! unless, it is a specific area of weakness in the glass.
I know with our Ford base, it was possible to drop the bulb wattage without it interfering with any warning lights, but I have heard it will interfere with Fiat warning lights. I don't know if this is the case!
In my own circumstances, I am taking every possible measure and I hope for the best. I have read that Hymer do not accept there is a problem, although I also have read that Hella, the light manufacturer have made a newer version with different materials. I hope I have this one!
What is true and what is not, time will tell!
Thanks again


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Grath, 

The bolt tip came from a seasoned Hymer owner who introduced himself to us, so I can provide no gaurantee this is the solution, or that it may stop the problem.

I don't think theres any real world way of proving or disproving any theory as to the cause which has to be put in to perspective with how many models have been manufactured with these lamps against how many have reported these issues.

I did have a look on Hymers parts system and I identified 3 or 4 different part numbers for these lamps over the last several years, but I did not check whether any superceded any others as these variations may have been due to body structure, base vehicle for the different models, as opposed to the lamp having had a revision from Hella.

It would seem plausible that the lower wattage on a Fiat base could cause the warning light to illuminate as the CANBUS system could think the current drop is a problem.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Grath said:


> premiermotorhomes said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


Hi Grath
Re the lower wattage bulbs on Fiat headlamps,the garage changed the running lights to 10 and I dont have any canbus warning lights showing,(this on a 2007 B694 SL)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

hogan said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > premiermotorhomes said:
> ...


Hi Hogan, that is good to hear and should help some Fiat owners


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Hogan, very useful.

Perhaps the issues with warnings must come on at a lower limit, for example if a halogen buld was changed for an LED, at which point the current would be so low that the CANBUS system flagged up a warning to indicate a bulb was out.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Having just picked up this motor home i have been reading all the books that came with it (like you do )i am fairly sure the canbus warning only checks head / side / brake and reversing lights but don't quote me.
A little off topic in the new year I will want to remove the to cowl that goes over the instrument panel has any one got a idea how this comes off please.The previous owner has run wires under it that I need to remove.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

hogan said:


> Having just picked up this motor home i have been reading all the books that came with it (like you do )i am fairly sure the canbus warning only checks head / side / brake and reversing lights but don't quote me.
> A little off topic in the new year I will want to remove the to cowl that goes over the instrument panel has any one got a idea how this comes off please.The previous owner has run wires under it that I need to remove.


On my X250 a fog light failure also brings up a 'lamp failure warning'.

I believe the instrument cowl is removed via crews accessed from underneath in front of the glass.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Hymer headlights*

Dear Mr. King,

We refer to your request dated 13.07.2011 and thank you for purchasing a Hymer vehicle.

In order to process your request we need to know the chassis or serial number of your motorhome.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / yours sincerely / sincères salutations / distinti saluti

i.A. Karina Roos

Technischer Kundendienst / After-Sales-Service / Service Après-Vente / servizio di assistenza clienti

HYMER Aktiengesellschaft
Biberacher Str. 86
88339 Bad Waldsee

Telefon 0049 (0)7524- 999 360
Telefax 0049 (0)07524- 999 313
Email: [email protected]

Hi guys, above are contact details for customer services that sorted out my headlights. Several points: the unit is a Hella unit and available a lot less money, vinyl wrapping is not going to help wth failures but will help with stone chips. The fault is to do with over stressing at manufacturer stage, Hymer Blackpool before they closed told me truthfully.

Phil


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Phil, what do you mean, a stress in the light glass or a stress where it is fitted with the bolts mentioned in above posts. :?:

I know it is Hella, but I have been told it can only be purchased from Hymer as it is a Hymer specific part.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

@ PhilK.

I agree with Grath, I would also believe the head lamp units although manufactured by Hella would only be available through Hymer as it is as an OEM part, and I wouldn't have thought it would have made it through Hella distrubutors for aftermarket distribution.

Where have you been able to source better priced replacements from, as a Hella distrubutor would need the Hella part number to be able to order it, do you know what the Hella part numbers are?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Philk*

Hi Philk

Could you please clarify, Thanks


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I would be very tempted to investigate fitting LED replacements for the driving lights. If Jaguar can come up with LED headlamps then surely driving lights should be a doddle??

C.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Shattering Headlamps*

Hymer have replaced loads of these (mainly left hand) under warranty.

We had ours replaced by Brownhills as a good will claim as the van was out of warranty - all Hymer required was the serial number from the unit.

Subsequently the replacement has cracked - BUT - the crack is across the plastic body of the lamp.
Hymer were very interested in this because the glass did not break as apparently the crack relieved the tension that can cause problems - although they did agree to replace it next time we visit Bad Waldsee.

Last year at the Caravan Salon show in Dusseldorf i had a long chat with an american Hella employee who told me they had just produced some new replacement lamps with polycarbonate lenses for Hymer - they hoped this might cure the problem permanently.
Has anyone seen a new hymer with this type of lamp yet?.

cheers - and Happy Xmas all.

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't know, but our van was built at the end of 2011, so could have the new lights  There again, it could have the older ones.
I had heard there was a replacement, I think I posted it here.
Thanks


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

OK, we have reports that it is a stress issue due to possibly over tight bolts, so why do some people have them exploding as the lights cool down?
I would have expected them to crack while the vehicle was moving with the body twisting.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Hymer lights*

Sorry for delay in getting back guys, but been busy. Not sure which bit is stressed but i do know that some of these lamps have failed when not fitted. In was because of this that Hella stood on all replacements.
Phil


----------

